# Roi ???



## Steveqpp (Apr 25, 2012)

The last year I have invested a lot of time on the internet trying to understand the new ways of marketing. I have explored LinkedIn, Facebook. Twitter and forums. I have looked in to SEO, web site design and a lot of other tools to invest in. Like everyone here we all have the same amount of time in a day and we all have nothing but time to sell. We all try sell our service (or time) through our marketing.
So with that all that said, what is your ROI (return on investment) on Facebook, LinkedIn, twitter or Paint Talk?
Thank you.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

What's the deal with all these Steves lately?? :blink:


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Zero. It's more for post presentation to let any new customer get to know me a bit. Which has likely given a ROI I am not able to measure. Lead generation is nada though.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I do a little over 700 estimates per year. At least a hundred of those say, "We were reading where you were giving someone advice on a forum and you seemed like you knew what you were talking about". Since my only investment is time an no real money on social media, its impossible for me to measure ROI. More importantly, though I don't specifically track it, my close rate on those sales is very high. 

Handle yourself professionally on forums. Participate in your area of expertise. And use your real name or business so you can receive the benefits.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I think there are a few ways to look at it:

The knowledge you gain by networking with others in forums, blogs, linkedin, facebook, etc. This knowledge helps you to provide a better service to your customer.

Having an online portfolio, resume, or like Ken mentioned, just a presence to establish your expertise.

The connections you make while being present online

Results will vary depending on the purpose, not many can attribute leads to Facebook, Twitter or Linkedin, but when customers check you out, the results can be a deciding factor.



Social Media is more about building a community, and that is why it is impossible to measure the ROI. It is an ongoing process.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Steve, 
ROI if I. means money has been great for _Facebook, LinkedIn, twitter or Paint Talk_
If I. stands for time spent, most of us would be bankrupt by now. 

PaintTalk is great for relationship building (and wasting perfectly good time)but it can also be fun.
The new Linkedin company page has a lot of potential, especially for B2B.
Facebook for us has been great (branding and some leads) but it took a while and a lot of time spent.
Twitter mostly gets our Facebook status updates. No significant benefit that I know.
Good to have you here Steve!


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

Steve, social media is like any other advertising. Hard to measure return accurately; however there is a correlation even if it is broad; and more effective with consistency.

One mailer is worthless, many mailers worthwhile.

One visit to the gym worthless, many visits worthwhile.

One quality blog post worthless; one dozen blog posts worthwhile.


----------

